# Hello from Paris



## Samuel Narboni (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi All,
before, 
this is a few years I read vi control but I've never really written anything.

My name is Sam, 
i live in france (Paris) and i'm music composer.
I work sometimes for Tv commercial and Tv french shows.

I often do not write because I don't feel comfortable with english,
but i understand and can read all your fantastics and exciting discussions.
so please be lenient with my English 



for people who would like to discover my work,
This is my website: 
http://www.samuelnarboni.com/music.html

et voila,
Sam


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Samuel Narboni (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Jamwerks !


----------



## blougui (Jan 12, 2015)

Bienvenue Sam !
I too live in Paris, may be we'll find some time to raise a glass to this helpful community !
Erik


----------



## Samuel Narboni (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes avec plaisir! 
Thanks

Sam


----------



## Phil C. (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Sam,

Welcome on V.I. Control !

It's also a great place to improve our english :wink: 

Don't be afraid to participate, you will meet here a lot nice people.

Je traduis ou ça ira ? :lol: 

Later,

Phil C.


----------



## Samuel Narboni (Jan 12, 2015)

Hé hé !
i'm very happy to see (read) you here Phil.. 

S.


----------



## SagZodiac (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome Sam!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 14, 2015)

Samuel Narboni @ Mon 29 Dec said:


> Hi All,
> before,
> this is a few years I read vi control but I've never really written anything.
> 
> ...



Welcome!

I actually just visited Paris and I must say I fell in-love! 
The food was delicious, the people were welcoming and sights to behold! You're very lucky to live there!

Nice to meet you! Don't be afraid to post


----------



## Samuel Narboni (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys,
thanks for your warm welcome !! 


Sam


----------

